# new rattie



## cupids_cuties (Jan 7, 2007)

we have added a new addition to our family of rats

he is a little dumbo
his fur is grey/blue and the tone under is white and his belly fades to white
he is still a little wary about being held but is making alot of progress

here is a picture of him (although the quality is kinda bad)

unfortunatly he has the sniffles and i am adament about quarantine...my sister isnt so nervous about contamination and my two others are also startign to sneeze... its mild though and i hope it stays that way


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

aawww! be careful i just might come a take him for myself .


----------



## linz_04 (Mar 5, 2007)

SO SO SO CUTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

What a cutie pie! : D


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Haha, wow those are big ears on that little guy. He's a cutie!!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i love the ears! he's gonna fly away! *chuckles* what did you name him?


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

soo cute have you named him yet?


----------



## cupids_cuties (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah 
we neamed him bernard

we were stuck on dewey( cuz he remided us of the kid on malcolm in the middle lol no offense) or bernard (rescuers) it seemed to fit 
so thats it


----------

